# Druckerfreigabe



## Christian d (25. Juli 2003)

An meinem Win xp Rechner ist ein Drucker Angeschlossen, den ich mit meinem iBook mitbenutzen möchte. der mac findet den Freigegebenen Drucker aber nich.

da wird nach einer URL oder netzwerkadresse des druckers gefragt. aber wie find ich die heraus???

wär nett, wenn mir einer Helfen könnte


chris


----------



## matzedias (29. Juli 2003)

hi!

versuche doch einfach mal die ip deines recheners einzugeben

z.b 192.168.0.1

das müsste funktionieren


----------



## Lord-Lance (29. Juli 2003)

Wenn du einen IIS am laufen hast kannst du auch die IP des Computers eingeben und /Printers. Dann bekommst du auch ne Liste des Druckers.

zum Beispiel
http://192.168.0.1/Printers

Dann kannst du ihn sogar von dort aus Installieren.

Gruss
Lord-Lance


----------

